# Hurst Wheel Clips



## Rich1 (Jul 26, 2014)

Hello Everyone,

I have a set of Hurst wheels on my 64 GTO. I am looking for the retention/ spring clips that hold the outer ring to the rim. Does anyone know who carries these clips? I've tried Ebay and Hurst--no luck there.

Thanks


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

I did a bunch of web searching myself for those clips. Found a couple articles that said they were made reproduction, but I'll be darned if I could find out who or if they were ever made. 

My next suggestion might be IF you have a good one, I would bring it to a good metal fabrication shop and see if they could form a clip to match using spring wire. Other than that, it may be improvise time. I recall a Jay Leno story on his '66 Toronado and to get the original hub cap look on the front rims, he said they used velcro to fasten them. Sounds silly, but it may be something to consider.


----------



## Rich1 (Jul 26, 2014)

I found the clips. Todd's GTO Parts in Sylmar, CA has them. 
Todd's GTOs - GTO Parts, Tech Info and Gallery


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Rich1 said:


> I found the clips. Todd's GTO Parts in Sylmar, CA has them.
> Todd's GTOs - GTO Parts, Tech Info and Gallery


Excellent. I did do a search based on "they were reproduced", but just never could find any leads anywhere as to who had them. This may help someone else in the future with the same problem. :thumbsup:


----------

